# throttle body beautification



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I am in the process of cleaning up my engine bay, and there are two main pieces that are difficult. The exhaust heat shield, and the throttle body. I figure I'll paint the heat shield, or get headers (ha!) and since i don't want to (can't really) paint the throttle body, it is raw metal, I figured I could at least polish it. 
I don't want to remove it from the engine bay, so what are my best possibilities for 'sprucing' it up?

Seth


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

wire brush works great


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Get a dremel tool w/ a polishing wheel & some good metal polish. 
Oh yeah....and a header!  Pretty up the engine & add HP. 
A true win-win situation!


----------

